# mDNSResponder doesn't work

## amigafan

I want to setup an iTunes server based on the how-to found here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Apple_ITunes_Server.

I installed all the packages and they are running:

```
root      7153  0.2  0.0   2852   604 ?        Ss   19:43   0:34 /usr/bin/nifd -n

root      7163  0.0  0.1   5356  1172 ?        Ss   19:43   0:00 /usr/bin/mDNSResponder

root      7164  0.0  0.1   5356  1172 ?        S    19:43   0:00 /usr/bin/mDNSResponder

root      7165  0.0  0.1   5356  1172 ?        S    19:43   0:00 /usr/bin/mDNSResponder

root      7176  0.0  0.1   8236  1432 ?        Ss   19:43   0:00 /usr/bin/daapd

root      7266  0.0  0.1   8236  1432 ?        S    19:43   0:00 /usr/bin/daapd

root      7267  0.0  0.1   8236  1432 ?        S    19:43   0:01 /usr/bin/daapd

root      7268  0.0  0.1   8236  1432 ?        S    19:43   0:00 /usr/bin/daapd

```

But 

```
mDNSBrowse _daap._tcp
```

 on the same machine doesn't give any output and iTunes in my win-client doesn't find the share, too. 

my daapd.conf:

```
Port            3689

ServerName      kl-wgrp.de

DBName          kl-wgrp.de music

Password

Root            /home/shares/dateien/Musik

Cache           /var/cache/daapd.cache

Timescan        2

RescanInterval  60

```

The file daapd.cache has been created, so daapd seems to work. Don't know where to start since the syslog gives no hint..

----------

## sonnyjz

I am running into the same issue and I see a cache file.  I set this up, and believe it's working.  I can even telnet to the server using port 3689.  I am using iTunes 4.7.1 not sure if the update broke anything with the rendevous broadcasting.  Did you get this working by any chance?  I would love to get this to work.

Thanks.

 :Arrow: 

----------

## amigafan

I found out when using a non SMP/hyperthreaded kernel it works. Then there are three tasks called "mDNSResponder" instead of one. Can someone confirm this?

thx.

----------

## sonnyjz

And it still doesn't work ... I have an athlon xp

----------

## Henrik Olsen

Make sure you have 'howl' in your USE flags as mentioned in the HOWTO. I missed that, and it made a difference. Now daap announces itself automatically via mDNSResponder and it works fine.

----------

## ddd

Same problem:

mDNSResponder is running

daapd is runnig

daapd cache is ok

I Can see my Mac/iTunes share from Linux, but I can't se my Linux share:

# mDNSBrowse _daap._tcp

show only a my Mac/iTunes share.

What wrong?

----------

## Paul Forgey

I don't know about x86/amd, but I'm finding on my sparc architecture starting with daapd-0.2.4 the howl USE option isn't being picked up properly.

Downgrading to <daapd-0.2.4 fixed my situation.

----------

## pgcudahy

I'm also getting the same problem of everything running but still nothing from 

```
mDNSBrowse _daap._tcp
```

 Anyone get this working?

----------

## stoile

Same problem here, some daapd-versions seem to work, some don't. And now there is only one non-working version left in portage.

stoile

----------

## woZa

```
emerge mt-daapd
```

 might help...

----------

